# Making latex appliances



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sculpt:
1st I sculpted the appliance that I wanted. Here I've done 3 at the same time. I did this so I could make multiple sizes and styles simultaneously. I used a metal plate similar to an offerng plate for a base, but you could use a piece of aluminum or even a smooth piece of glass. (Be very careful if you glass!) I did this so I could make sure I had nice smooth edges and would be able to feather down to thin edges and spaced out to give myself enough room to cut the appliances apart.









Mold:
Built up a clay wall to hold in the plaster. I mixed 2 parts plaster to one part water, stirred thoroughly then poured in and waited. This was 1 cup of plaster and 1/2 cup of water. Drying time was approx. 30 - 45 mins









Remove clay:
Once the plaster dried I removed all of the clay. Sorry not a great pic due to lighting.









Cast and Pull appliance:
I didn't take a pic of the casting process but basically I poured latex into the voids and then use a small brush to apply latex to the top of the mould. Picture below of the appliances removed from the mould. Prior to removing the appliance I brushed it with baby powder and also on the under side to avoid the appliance sticking to itself. Again not a great pic.









Makeup test coming tomorrow!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the how-to. I was thinking of doing something like this for my costume next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this - simple and straightforward.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very interested in this. One of my actors wore a mask last year but wants to go with makeup this Halloween. i think appliances would add to the effect.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

UPDATE: Technically the procedure explained above will produce an appliance, but after cutting the appliances apart I still ended up with a harsh edge. 

I tried a second attempt brushing the latex on thinner but ended up being to thing and when I tore the pieces apart I only got a single some what usable piece. I did have great edges though. I'm making one last attempt with this mold and then may just do a single mold.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a makeup test using one of the smaller appliances. I only cast this one so I didn't have the issue of trying to pull them apart. Maybe that wasn't such a great idea afterall.

Anyway I think this turned out really well. The only edges seen are where my all thumb hand allowed the edges to turn after applying the latex to attach the appliance.

I brushed a thin coat across the top of the mould and then brushed in the actual wound area. I built the wound area up and then applied another thin layer across the top. Once it dried I had a decent appliance with really thin edges that were easy to blend into the skin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks really good (or maybe "bad" is more appropriate?)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm with Roxy - great job.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job, joker! That looks great


----------

